# EV Conversion DVD - Made in NZ



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

Zevflow said:


> To purchase check out http://www.kiwiev.com/ and follow the links.


I don't see any relevant links.


----------



## Molle303 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just under chapter 18 The Inspection


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

carrott said:


> I don't see any relevant links.


Thanks for trying to check out the excellent DVD. I presume you have gone to Gav's home page and pushed either " Buy the DVD" button or clicked the purchase "right here" highlight. That will take you to the "Buy the KiwiEV DVD Right Here" page. About 2/3 of the way down the page on the left is the "Buy Now" button. One of my computors doesn't always load this button for some reason, but the other one does. Something to do with the cookies settings or something. Hope this helps and any others if they are having the same problem.


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

Zevflow said:


> Thanks for trying to check out the excellent DVD. I presume you have gone to Gav's home page and pushed either " Buy the DVD" button


I saw "Tech Specs" under "Inspection". Then I hit refresh and see the buy the dvd.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey thanks guys, but please don't go to any trouble! 
As you probably know I'm selling the DVDs to raise extra cash as work is slowing down but the bills aren't. I'm also putting money aside for a new video camera (aiming for $2k). 
I don't want to use the gas money for it as it's planned to be used for a well deserved Fiji or Vanuatu holiday next winter if we keep saving. We've also put the gas money into a bank account now; we got a bit nervous having $1400 sitting in a jar... 

If anyone wants a DVD from within NZ there's no need to pay $15 USD (equals around $22 NZ). I thought $15 NZD would be fair instead and I'll be happy to email you my bank details or address if you prefer cheque etc.

If not, just tell me to get stuffed.  Hehe


----------



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the DVD Gav. I got mine earlier this week. its great. I couldnt help but start browsing Trademe for victims (i mean donor cars) for converting.

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

MaverickNZ said:


> Thanks for the DVD Gav. I got mine earlier this week. its great. I couldnt help but start browsing Trademe for victims (i mean donor cars) for converting.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan


Hey you're very welcome! Thank you for buying it! 
That probably makes you the first person to see the Bonus Video other than me. Don't tell everyone what it is just yet.  I've sold about 21 so far. That video camera's getting closer!


----------



## lueyyou (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys, just thought I'd sign up here and say thanks to Gav. I received my DVD yesterday. Hope you get that high quality video camera for the next project, widescreen would be awesome 

If you haven't bought a DVD yet then go and buy one, as we all know its for a great cause.

Cheers.


----------



## Molle303 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ohh
I am still like a kid waiting for my x-mas present - I just can`t wait anymore.
Well thats living just around the globe will do to mail from the EV center of the world New Plymouth


----------

